# New rod and reel setup



## Johnson11c (Jul 30, 2015)

Looking for some advice on how to setup my new reel. I got a Penn Battle II 4000 that i want to rig up so that i can fish in multiple situations without having to change too much on the rod. Mostly i fish inshore, but enjoy going out on the pier from time to time. Would love to target kings in the spring.

I was fishing the beach at east pass yesterday and some guy gave me a 6'6" shakespeare ugly stick medium action(thanks dude!). Should i toss my penn on this or get something a little bigger? For line i'm thinking 15-20lb braid so that i can target multiple species without having to change line.

This is my first reel that isn't a wal mart combo, so any advice you guys could give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

A 4000 sized reel is a decent sized reel. My favorite "do it all rod" that is reasonably priced is the 7' Ugly Stik tiger lite (I will have to get the model # for you in a bit). With a 5500 SSV Ive done everything from flounder to cobia to snapper and tuna on that rig. 

The 4000 battle II loaded with 20-30lb braid and that rod will be light enough to throw and work a gotcha for spanish yet still chunk some bigger baits at bull reds.


----------



## Johnson11c (Jul 30, 2015)

Awesome thanks for the reply. Does brand name of braided line matter or is one about the same as another? Also what color line would you recommend?


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Come over to dick's Sporting goods I will set you up.


----------



## Johnson11c (Jul 30, 2015)

I was there when i decided to get the Penn. Ill stop by some time. I assume your name is Randy?


----------



## Traxxx (Oct 18, 2011)

Johnson11c said:


> Looking for some advice on how to setup my new reel. I got a Penn Battle II 4000 that i want to rig up so that i can fish in multiple situations without having to change too much on the rod. Mostly i fish inshore, but enjoy going out on the pier from time to time. Would love to target kings in the spring.
> 
> I was fishing the beach at east pass yesterday and some guy gave me a 6'6" shakespeare ugly stick medium action(thanks dude!). Should i toss my penn on this or get something a little bigger? For line i'm thinking 15-20lb braid so that i can target multiple species without having to change line.
> 
> This is my first reel that isn't a wal mart combo, so any advice you guys could give me would be greatly appreciated.



- in case you didn't know, if you're budget conscious, I would suggest you check the Ugly Stik "Elite" spinning rod. It's 7ft Medium Heavy power, extra fast tip, flat black color and braid ready. On sale now in Gander Mountain website at $49.99 :thumbup:


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

I have a 10 ft penn fierce graphite rod and a Rudy's gator tail 8 ft rod for sale, 40 obo each and I'm in fwb. The longer rods are gonna help you get that bait out there easier, just let me know.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Penn Sargus 4000 is my go-to Tarpon reel.*

Mine is loaded with 20# Fireline with 6' of 80# Trilene Big Game. If he bites, he is in deep doo doo.

For everything else inshore I use a Sargus or Fierce 2000 with 10# Fireline.

Don't think I'd choose braid for pier fishing.

Small reels are far more fun to use, cause less fatigue and are easier to cast accurately when you need to put a plug into a tea cup.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a couple 4000's loaded w/ 30 lb braid....Great fer big bulls and larger fish, but harder to cast smaller lures. I'd probably go w/ 20 lb braid next time....then you can let the drag do the work instead of horsing a fish up!


----------



## Johnson11c (Jul 30, 2015)

captken said:


> Mine is loaded with 20# Fireline with 6' of 80# Trilene Big Game. If he bites, he is in deep doo doo.
> 
> For everything else inshore I use a Sargus or Fierce 2000 with 10# Fireline.
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, why would you not recommend braid for pier fishing?


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Jason said:


> I've got a couple 4000's loaded w/ 30 lb braid....Great fer big bulls and larger fish, but harder to cast smaller lures. I'd probably go w/ 20 lb braid next time....then you can let the drag do the work instead of horsing a fish up!


20lb is a good weight except for when you are king fishing and there are dolphins around. Thank god one day I was using 30 lb when I had no choice but to horse him up dolphins were everywhere


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

bdyboarder86 said:


> 20lb is a good weight except for when you are king fishing and there are dolphins around. Thank god one day I was using 30 lb when I had no choice but to horse him up dolphins were everywhere


What you don't like the sound of drag ripping:001_huh::yes: hahaha


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Haha not toward dolphins


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

Johnson11c said:


> Out of curiosity, why would you not recommend braid for pier fishing?


i think he is refering to fishing for kings braid has no stretch and u will pull the hooks on lots of fish and its also not friendly to the other fishermen out ther as when it crosses mono braid will burn off the mono i never would fish braid for pier kings if u want more line u can start with maybe 150 yds of 20 lb braid then top it off with 12 lb mono that would give u what u want as a do all


----------



## Bountyhunter (Jan 18, 2016)

Buy another 4000 spool. Rig one with 25-30 lb braid and one with mono. Simple switch and cheap vs another reel.


----------

